# Question on ordering online



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've heard the liveaquaria.com has the cheapest live rock and it's good quality. I was wondering if anyone has ordered from there. Live rock, fish or corals?


----------



## D2838 (Aug 30, 2007)

I ordered some of their deep water tonga and was very pleased. Comes shipped in a plastic bag with wet newspaper in a styrofoam cooler in a cardboard box. The rock was still wet, my only gripe was at fedex for not delivering overnight like I asked, live aquaria immediately refunded my overnight charges. Curing was easy, only took two to three weeks, make sure you read up first if you've never done it and have lots of fresh seawater on hand because the first 24-72 hour die off is rank. Beware of chicken liver sponges and other hitch hikers. Some worm I have yet to identify crawled out of the rock and into my sand after about two weeks of being in my display. I will order from them again, hope this helped.

125 gal. fish and inverts
Aquamedic Turboflotor Multi SL
30 gal. sump/refugium
85 pounds live rock


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ordering online*

Thanks, it helps a great deal!


----------

